# Help!  Wife is threatening to turn off the electric



## duckjunkie194 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ive been rolling along with my new MES30 that I got for xmas, and am gonna do a couple fatties for the Bears/Packer game this Sunday.  My problem is that my wife is a vegetarian and I always throw her Veggie burgers on the smoker and she likes them.  However, she says if she doesnt get something "special" off that thing, shes cutting the cord on it.  Any suggestions?  Im thinking the Green Bean/Onion/Mushroom idea looks pretty good....Anyone else?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

Tell her that if she wants *SOMETHING SPECIAL* get off that vegetarian kick... then fix her a nice Rack of Ribs..,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You might try Some Mushrooms stuffed with Rice and Cheese...


----------



## duckjunkie194 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish it was that easy.  she's been a weird non-meat eater since living in California years ago.  The Dr. said if she wanted to start eating meat again, she'd have to start with baby foods because her body has stopped producing the enzymes to help digest the meat.  the only time I saw her eat meat, was when she had half of a roast beef sandwich when she was pregnant 13 yrs ago.  And no, getting her pregnant again is out of the question!

And too much cheese makes her sick too.......My god, she has lots of issues!  At least the kids are full blown carnivores!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2011)

Man I don't know what to suggest. I am a full blow meatatarian  and so is my family so I have never ran into that issue. Everything I have ever cooked on my smokers is meat. Does she eat fish? Its seems like some vegetarians do? If she eats fish I would do some salmon or something like that.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 20, 2011)

Buy a wood smoker


----------



## bobthesmoker (Jan 20, 2011)

You can make some good vegitarian stuff in the smoker;

Veggie ABTs (fill with cream cheese with rub and some minced green onion or fill with any flavored cream cheese in the dairy case).

Veggie Baked Beans

Smoked Mac & Cheese

Smoked Cheese

Smoked Nuts (mix with 3 parts honey to 1 part apple juice and salt to taste).  These are my wife's favorite from the smoker.

Smoked Potatoes (Baked or use in mashed potatoes)

Smoked cabbage

Smoked Veggies (lightly smoked)

I saw a link to a receipe for vegetarian jerky; did not look at it but you may want to take a look.

You could probably come up with a version of veggie stuffed green peppers.


----------



## billm75 (Jan 20, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Buy a wood smoker




This.  Right here.  Haha!  That sounds exactly like what I would have suggested.

More to the point, vegetarian dishes elude me, I'm an old school carnivore.   But try this one on for size:

Smoked Stuffed Acorn Squash

3 acorn squash

1 28 ounce can vegetarian baked beans

4 tbsp barbecue sauce

2 tbsp maple syrup

4 tbsp dark brown sugar

2 tbsp butter or margarine

1 cup hickory or other wood chips, soaked in water for 1 hour then drained

Cut each squash in half widthwise. Slice 1/4 inch off the rounded end of each half so the squash sits upright without wobbling. Scrape out the seeds with a spoon and throw away.

Mix baked beans, barbecue sauce, maple syrup and brown sugar in small mixing bowl. Divide mixture evenly among squash halves and top each half with 1/2 tablespoon butter. 

Smoke as normal, when the liquids start bubbling and carmelizing, you should be ready to serve


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smoked Mushrooms are a favorite at my household.  Anything you can bake you can make in the MES.  One of my favorites is to core an apple fill with a mix of cinnamon, brown sugar and butter.  Smoke for about an hours @ 250 with a light wood and serve with ice cream.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you get a new wife?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though, Something like a smoked veggie lasagna might work, especially if you go easy on the cheese. Maybe even something with smoked portobello mushrooms. They're nice & meaty tasting and can hold lots of flavour.


----------



## wildflower (Jan 20, 2011)

give her a tofu burger,  that should stop the bitching,   not married myself


----------



## daveomak (Jan 20, 2011)

On the food channel they say "even a vegetarian can't resist bacon". Don't exactly know where you go with that?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just my $0.02.

Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

MES Smoker $298.00

AMNS Cold Smoker $29.95

Pork Butt $1.29 lb

Ribs $1.49 lb

*NEW WIFE THAT EATS MEAT... PRICELESS...*


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 20, 2011)

I had an idea for smoked black beans and green chile tamales, just havent got around to it yet....I did do some smoked black beans... REALLLLY good.  Smoked them and added them to chili. 

Hey how about a vegetarian chili smoked....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Buy a wood smoker


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 20, 2011)

stuffed bell peppers are really good on the smoker. You can stuff with rice and beans, and a little cheese (whatever cheese doesn't make her sick). Search for stuffed cabbage, I have seen a few on here that look really good!


----------



## duckjunkie194 (Jan 20, 2011)

She said she's gonna make some bean thing she likes and let me add some extra touches for the smoker.  I think I'm off the hook on this one.  She loves all your responses.  Theres no sense trading her in, no one else would put up with all my crap like she does!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2011)

Smoked Tofurky! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Another thing you can do for her is to smoke and vacuum seal a bunch of differant veggies (and a block or two of tofu). Then when she is making a sandwich or salad or anything else she could just pop open a bag of say smoked red bellpepper to put on top of a sandwich.

.... or you do what I do and make smart a$$ comments, and continue to work on my ducking reflexes....


----------



## smokermark (Jan 20, 2011)

Duckjunkie194 said:


> She said she's gonna make some bean thing she likes and let me add some extra touches for the smoker.  I think I'm off the hook on this one.  She loves all your responses.  Theres no sense trading her in, no one else would put up with all my crap like she does!


Good to hear that you are off the hook! Stuffed peppers with rice maybe with her favorite veggies? Yellow bell pepper boats, perhaps? If she eats/likes butter, truffle butter with black truffles would be a fantastic option IMO with basmati rice and vegetables and beans. Good stuff. Eggplant steaks? That's another that butter could be used with. Veggie pizza or tofu sausage?

Enjoy the game Sunday!


----------



## carpetride (Jan 20, 2011)

Whatever you cook, smoke some bacon on the rack above it and don't tell her...she will think you are a god!


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2011)

Tofu Fattie?


----------



## duckjunkie194 (Jan 20, 2011)

She doesnt know that the drippings are the reason her veggie burgers taste so good when they are done in the smoker!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

I think just about any vegetarian dish that requires cooking could be cooked in the smoker. If she eats dairy, the possibilities are endless. Any kind of pasta or bean dish that includes cheese would all be good with smoke flavor. Of course wicked beans veggie style, if she eats fish you can't beat salmon. Morningstar makes some of the best veggie meat products, they taste very close to the real thing, especially if you haven't had the real thing in 13 years. Any of them would be good on the smoker. Good luck!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 20, 2011)

Whats a vegetarian???? lol


----------



## stircrazy (Jan 20, 2011)

alelover said:


> Tofu Fattie?


now thats just wrong.....

Steve


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2011)

Smoked fish stuffed with aromatic fresh herbs and rough chopped vegetables; leave the fish on the table for you and serve the stuffings with rice pilaf and corn on the cob.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

Trade her in on a bigger smoker, a huge deep freezer and a dehydrator? LOL!!! Seriously though, that wouldn't fly 3 feet with me. There are ways to accomodate for her food preferences, though.

Smoked potatoes, squash, onions, garlic, baby carrots, carrots/turnips, rutabagas, red/green heads of cabbage, ...there are tons of veggies which you can smoke to aldente' and make a hot smoked veggie side or caseraole of sorts to finish in a covered roaster with a cheese sauce, tomatoe sauce, or both combined is very good as well.

If she east chili, Bbq beans, etc, you can smoke soaked beans and all the other stuff you'd put into a vegetarian chili/smoked beans dish. I've cold smoke soaked/precooked beans, then made up the green chili into a large baking pan and tossed back into a hot smoker to finish cooking it, and that was stupendously good eating.

Just a few ideas for you...

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## jongonz70 (Jan 20, 2011)

Carpetride said:


> Whatever you cook, smoke some bacon on the rack above it and don't tell her...she will think you are a god!




HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I Have done this one when my girl wanted to be a vegitarian. when she asked how i got her tofu to taste so delectible, i told her, "I am just that good..." being the woman that she is... she didn't believe me and persisted until i finally broke and told her that i put bacon on top... she was pissed as hell at me for a while but then finally realized the error of her ways in trying to say good-bye to meat. i Laughed and told her there was NO WAY IN HECK!!! id stop eating meat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  This doesnt make me a bad guy right???? lol

I Love smoked meat... what can i say. i'll do anything to keep it too. ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 20, 2011)

My son is a vegetarian and has been for two decades +.  He will eat fish, e.g. tuna, salmon etc.  If she doesn't eat fish, then the various bean dishes are your best bet. 

Personally, I don't think that any sort of burger would be all that great on a smoker.  I prefer grill for that class of food.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

dale5351 said:


> My son is a vegetarian and has been for two decades +.  He will eat fish, e.g. tuna, salmon etc.  If she doesn't eat fish, then the various bean dishes are your best bet.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that any sort of burger would be all that great on a smoker.  I prefer grill for that class of food.


Ahh Dale, ya gotta try smoking a big old stuffed burger for a couple hours (up to about 120˚). Then finish it off on the grill. Best burger you'll ever have.

Did the Bear ever steer you wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a Vegan Sister, and she loves my Smoked Salmon.

Bear


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 21, 2011)

Duckjunkie194 said:


> Ive been rolling along with my new MES30 that I got for xmas, and am gonna do a couple fatties for the Bears/Packer game this Sunday.  My problem is that my wife is a vegetarian and I always throw her Veggie burgers on the smoker and she likes them.  However, she says if she doesnt get something "special" off that thing, shes cutting the cord on it.  Any suggestions?  Im thinking the Green Bean/Onion/Mushroom idea looks pretty good....Anyone else?


Take some zuccini, cut them in 1/2 length wise, and core out the seeds / soft part with a spoon. Should end up looking like a canoe. Rub them in a little EVOO / salt and pepper.

Sautee up some mushrooms / onions with garlic butter / worschire or use some rice, or basically anything she might eat, and put that in the part you just carved out. Make sure its been cooled before you add it, so you can do this part ahead of time.

Put that on the smoker for 1 - 1.5 hours until the zuccini is just about soft (or if the filling had meat, the filling hits 165F)

Now right before its done, and depending on what you fill it with, you could put some cheese on top and let it melt. Also I like to drizzle some reduced balasmic vinegar on top as a sauce.


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 21, 2011)

I was wandering around Safeway the other day and ran across some nice looking stuffed Portobello mushrooms in the deli...I bet they'd be tasty with a touch of smoke.  :icon_question:


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2011)

Send her to a veggie forum and keep smoking brother!!  P.S. Get her some liquid smoke if she feel's guilty.


----------



## bbally (Jan 22, 2011)

Duckjunkie194 said:


> She said she's gonna make some bean thing she likes and let me add some extra touches for the smoker.  I think I'm off the hook on this one.  She loves all your responses.  Theres no sense trading her in, no one else would put up with all my crap like she does!


Good call... you would not survive being TRAINED by another one.  The first TRAINING is hard enough.

Here are some veggie ideas assuming she does cheese as well.  The weber work on the grilled platter is a little intense, you have to stay there the whole time and watch all of it while grilling.  So keep the whiskey bottle on the side table by the grill.....

























Anyway a few ideas that might work for you.


----------



## porked (Jan 22, 2011)

Whoa...nice layout there!


----------



## duckjunkie194 (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks awesome, but I'll save that idea for the summer.  No way I'm setting next to the Weber when its 20 degrees out, Whiskey or not!


----------



## bilder (Jan 22, 2011)

Smoked chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## purplestarrider (Mar 12, 2011)

Yummy. I love the pics. Mouth is drooling just looking. I am thinking about doing some veggies and what not in my smoker. any tips or suggestions to what i can do.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to second the stuffed portabello idea.

Grab a couple, snap the stems off, and grind 'em up in the food processor, and sautee that with salt, pepper, and thyme until they stop steaming, mix in a handful of diced, roasted bell peppers, and sauteed onion, and once it's cool, mix in some parm and breadcrumbs. Lightly pack them into the musroom caps, coat with more parm, and smoke at 225 for an hour ot two.


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

Moose's recipe sounds pretty good. Even for us meatatarians.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2011)

We eat portabello's all the time. They have the same texture as meat. I second moose's recipe.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 16, 2011)

My first kitchen job, that was one of the tasks. I think there may have been artichoke hearts in there as well.

They were dang tasty!


----------

